# Jaguar and Red terror possible breed???



## englunkm (Dec 16, 2008)

so I had a male red terror in a 100g tank and I just recently moved a female Jaguar cichlid in the tank as well with a divider in the middle. Now, 4 days later, the Jaguar cichlid has laid eggs. is it normal for that to happen this fast? And is it even possible for those eggs to get fertilized through the divider? the eggs are right on the other side of the divider so I was hoping maybe they got fertilized. If not, should a cut a hole in the divider big enough for the female to get in and out of? Let me know ASAp! Thanks!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sometimes when you have an itch it doesnt matter what you use to scratch it. If he's able to see her going thru the routine and its close enough, he may have done something. You'll know in a day when the unfertilized eggs go bad.


----------



## englunkm (Dec 16, 2008)

Alright, well thakn you for the reply... I will post again if the eggs end up hatching.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a pic that was posted in another thread of this mix... 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=199393&start=0


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats a nice looking hybrid.


----------



## englunkm (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats an awesome hybrid... I couldnt really find any pictures of that cross breed anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

I want some Manacondas


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Lancerlot said:


> I want some Manacondas


Me too! :lol:


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

beautiful fish so umm you selling the unborn ****? opcorn: haha just make sure you dont go giving them away to clueless people me lancerlot an lil mama will handle the fry when u need some more space :lol:


----------



## englunkm (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha, I will shoot all of you guys an email when I start running out of room!


----------

